# New Quiet Table Saw



## zookie

I need to find the quietest table saw available. Size of table, blade, and functions are not issues. I have to have one that just goes, 'hmmmm' - where are they and who makes them?


----------



## GeorgeC

"Size of table, blade, and functions are not issues."

If these are not issues then just purchase the cheapest saw you can find. And then do not plug it in. It will be very quiet.

G


----------



## woodnthings

*Are you serious?*

Try one of these:
  
or these:
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...and+saw&aq=0&aqi=g3&aql=&oq=Hand+saw&gs_rfai=
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## thewoodnerd

I assume you're worried about disturbing neighbors?

The noise of the saw itself is quite low. The real sound is generated by the blade cutting the wood. And short of enclosing the saw in an acoustic booth, I don't think there's anything to be done about that.


----------



## GeorgeC

:yes:


woodnthings said:


> Try one of these:
> 
> or these:
> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...and+saw&aq=0&aqi=g3&aql=&oq=Hand+saw&gs_rfai=
> :thumbsup: bill


:laughing: That would certainly work.

George


----------



## zookie

Well, I would want to plug it in - the purpose being the cutting of wood. A handsaw is not a table saw, and yes, the neighbors don't want to hear my saw which whines disturbingly loud even before the wood hits the blade. Thanks, I guess.


----------



## zookie

George C, that's funny, have you ever tried one of these?.....

http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/20729-bigthumbnail.jpg


----------



## zookie

Hey woodnthings, that's funny, have you ever tried one of these?.....

http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/20729-bigthumbnail.jpg


----------



## woodnthings

*Seriously*

A Japanese type pull saw makes a great addition to a woodworkers 
tool collection. :thumbsup:

There are 2 sources of noise from a table saw.
The cutting action of the blade which you can't really get around.
Of the 2 types of motors , Universal direct drive AC/DC is the noisiest, and are found on job site or portable saws. Induction motors are heavy duty and found on belt drive contractor, hybrid and cabinet saws.
A bandsaw may met your requirements for minimal noise and will make most types of cuts, even roughing out tenons and dovetails, but is not good for sheet goods because of the throat limitations.
Sound proofing your workspace may also be an option. When I was young, 50 yrs ago, I lived in a 2nd floor apartment with a 10" Craftsman Table saw in my room. The landlady lived below and I got away with it by making things and doing odd jobs for her. 
Without knowing more about your situation, it's difficult to recommend a specific saw.....budget? portability? larger panels?
Maybe a Track saw like a Festool, Dewalt etc. can be used in a garage space where noise is less of a factor? :huh: bill


----------



## rrbrown

When and where are you using this saw? Are you in an apartment or a house? Are you using it at odd times of the night or something?

The problem seams to be with the neighbors maybe you could work something out with them as for times etc. I'd have to say that getting along with your neighbors is important, but if you can't work something out then there's obviously more going on here. If your in an apartment then your probably in some building violation and have very limited option. Either way maybe talk with them and explain your situation, make them a little something to try and smooth things over. Hell buy them all ear plugs or something to work it out. If your not cutting at odd times and your not in an apartment and they still complain, cut all day long soon they won't notice the noise just like when you live near a train.


----------



## Kenbo

If your saw whines terribly before the wood even hits the blade, it sounds to me like you have a direct drive saw. They "scream" while running. I sounds like you need a belt driven table saw. Most of them just have a nice whir to them. Am I right in guessing that your saw is a direct drive? (saw blade arbour extends out of the motor with no belts used)
Ken


----------



## AlWood

Hey, folks, stop making fun of the guy and giving him hard time! He is new here, and this is not a best way of saying "welcome" to him... Zookie, don't get discouraged by that playing mood of those guys; they are good people, knowledgeable and usually willing to help, it is that something's got into them today, hot weather or something...

OK, his is a legitimate question, and I guess I know where he is coming from: I myself have my shop in the sunroom of my condo-unit, and have to be always on a lookout for my neighbors' reaction. That is one of the reasons why I've recently bought a very heavy hybrid saw (Craftsman 22114): according to many reviews it is a quiet saw. (And it is quiet -- more so than my old Delta contractor saw -- but only before it goes into that damn cycling shuddering mode...)

As far as noise: be aware there is a whole frequency spectrum of that noise (and some folks have already pointed out difference between direct drive and induction motors, and between air noise of idle running blade and wood-cutting noise). The most annoying is the scream-like noise -- but it is mostly high-pitch (high frequency) noise, and it could be easily cut off from neighbors' ears by closing windows and using noise isolation. The low-pitch noise, however goes through the building structures for pretty long distance. You may want to consult the building noise code (or those knowledgeable guys here may help us with that); most likely it would also have typical numbers for various tools and machines. I bet, there must be somewhere a good source of intensity & spectrum of noise of various machines. Good luck in your search; please report your results here; I for one would be grateful.

Al


----------



## Kenbo

Just for the record, I didn't make fun of him. :laughing: I'm a nice guy.
Welcome aboard Zookie!!


----------



## bofa

Eh it's all in good fun. Not caring about the function of a tool is kind of odd really and I had the same silly reaction. That's like asking someone to hand you a screwdriver and when they ask what kind, you answer - doesn't matter as long as it's shiny.

Anyhow, what are you cutting? I'm guessing smaller pieces given your criteria. If so a hand saw and guide really might be a great alternative for decibel-sensitive areas. 

And welcome to the forums. AlWood is right - lot of nice people here and good knowledge sharing. Good luck in your search.


----------



## beelzerob

Depending on if you need a table saw specifically for something, what about a bandsaw? In my experience they are much quieter, due to the slower speeds involved. Of course, you can forget about dado's on that. You could use a router for that maybe.

But I agree with kenbo...if you have a direct drive saw/universal motor (sounds like a circular saw), then the cheapest belt driven kind will be quieter.


----------



## JohnK007

Welcome Zookie! I think Kenbo is right too. I have an older Unisaw and it is pretty quiet. I'd say look for something heavy and multiple belt drive. The weight will keep vibration down and the belts will ensure a more positive drive without that screeching sound you sometimes hear when starting up a single belt saw.


----------



## rrbrown

AlWood said:


> Hey, folks, stop making fun of the guy and giving him hard time! He is new here, and this is not a best way of saying "welcome" to him... Zookie, don't get discouraged by that playing mood of those guys; they are good people, knowledgeable and usually willing to help, it is that something's got into them today, hot weather or something...
> 
> 
> Al


Hey I myself ask legitimate questions and some good advise.

As for the good natured ribbing he should feel so lucky he's getting treated like a long term member so early on.


----------



## rrbrown

Kenbo said:


> Just for the record, I didn't make fun of him. :laughing: I'm a nice guy.
> Welcome aboard Zookie!!



Hey Ken you are a nice guy as long as your not a yellow smiley face employed by Walmart.


----------



## woody woodturner

shhh nothing to see hear walmart man lives its just a pigment of our amalgamation :laughing::laughing::laughing:

i have work on a lot of saws never heard them hummm


----------



## zookie

OK..thanks so far..
I knew direct drive were the worst for noise.
I learned (here) that multiple belts are quietest.
My grandpa used to have one that he's flip on and there was hardly any sound until the board hit the blade, even then it wasn't what you'd call loud.

There's two reasons I'm looking for a quiet saw - bad tinnitus, the kind that earplugs with earmuffs won't help when it comes to loud table saws, and I'm moving somewhere where there's gonna be some complaining if they hear that whine.

What are some names of some good quiet multiple belt saws?
Or any kind of belt saw that is quiet?

Anybody ever make one with an old motor?


----------



## rrbrown

zookie said:


> OK..thanks so far..
> I knew direct drive were the worst for noise.
> I learned (here) that multiple belts are quietest.
> My grandpa used to have one that he's flip on and there was hardly any sound until the board hit the blade, even then it wasn't what you'd call loud.
> 
> There's two reasons I'm looking for a quiet saw - bad tinnitus, the kind that earplugs with earmuffs won't shut out my table saw, and I'm moving somewhere where there's gonna be some complaining if they hear that whine.
> 
> What are some names of some good quiet multiple belt saws?
> Or any kind of belt saw that is quiet?



Any cabinet or hybrid saw would be good. As for brands Grizzly, Craftsman, Shop Fox, Delta, Jet, Extrema, Powermatic and Saw Stop are most of the brands I can think of right now. Pick one the list starts with lower prices and ends with higher prices not exactly in order but in the range.


----------



## CreationsByWill

If you have the money a saw stop is pretty quiet. otherwise just budget the best table saw you can afford and try to do some acoustic sound deadening. This might work? 

https://amzn.to/2PMdJMR


----------



## _Ogre

hopefully he found his saw 8 years ago :vs_cool:


----------



## Steve Neul

zookie said:


> I need to find the quietest table saw available. Size of table, blade, and functions are not issues. I have to have one that just goes, 'hmmmm' - where are they and who makes them?


It's more the blade that makes a saw quieter. I have a Freud Teflon coated blade that is considerably quieter than any other blades.


----------



## BigJim

I know this is an old thread but if a person wants a really quite blade, get a Forest City blade, they are not cheap but they are really quite when cutting.

I had a 16 inch blade on my RAS years back that you literally had wear ear plugs when that blade was running at full speed, it was unbelievably loud. 

The table saw blades that I used were not cheap but they cut so smooth I never needed a jointer.


----------



## FrankC

_Ogre said:


> hopefully he found his saw 8 years ago :vs_cool:


Or he has been disturbing his neighbors for the last eight years.


----------



## Big Paul

GeorgeC said:


> "Size of table, blade, and functions are not issues."
> 
> If these are not issues then just purchase the cheapest saw you can find. And then do not plug it in. It will be very quiet.
> 
> G


I


----------

